# Shop Steel



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

How do you guys go about getting your steel for your fabricating and repair projects.. do you always just have full-lengths delivered, or do you buy it from another fabricator..


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I buy from another fab shop. I can buy full length or they will cut it any length I want . I have a pretty sweet deal with this shop. This is very convenient.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

One of the perks of the day job. Can get anything I want at wholesale price and I can tag along my stuff with the main order.

Pricing on steel is VERY volume sensitive. You probably cant even get them to set you up and deliver to you unless you are buying some quantity. I know back when Paul B still had wholesale steel sales they could actually sell me pipe for cheaper than I could buy it wholesale through the company. Reason was I only wanted 2-3 lengths and Paul B would buy pipe by the trailer load for their gates.

Alro steel is over in York. Pennsylvania Steel is also over in that area. I dont know if you could call the service center up and just pick up a length there.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Since steel went up i have been buying from a local salvage yard. Lots of new square and rectangular tubing in banded lots from overages from new steel buildings. Might be irregular lengths but at 30 cents on the dollar i can always find a way to make it work.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> I buy from another fab shop. I can buy full length or they will cut it any length I want . I have a pretty sweet deal with this shop. This is very convenient.


Same here. I have an option of a few places and both treat me well enough that it isn't worth even thinking about stocking anything. I'll let them buy it by the semi load and I'll buy a few pieces as I need.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> I buy from another fab shop. I can buy full length or they will cut it any length I want . I have a pretty sweet deal with this shop. This is very convenient.


 you bet that is convenient that's exactly what I was doing and the guy retired.. I have someone locally that will sell me Steel he gets delivery 3 days a week only needs a day's notice. He only wants to do full length and so far I'm just making that work I'm getting my inventory build-up...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Like Broadriver, buy from a local fab shop size that I need, EXCEPT I do sometimes root through their 'farmers' scrap pile to replenish my odds and ends selection (they charge a little more than scrap prices on this pile, but...&#8230;. the price is still better than new).

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We used to be able to buy just about anything from a local scrap yard, then the dudes kid took over and its too much like work to actually keep the good separated from the scrap so it all goes thru the crusher and into the rolloffs.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Truck comes through my area 3 days a week minimum charge is $200 I haven’t bought from them yet but my scrap piles are getting pretty thin.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Friend has a fab shop and I part time for him once and a while. Order one day comes the next and always take full length, for what I order it's usually 21ft and I get it at cost which at the moment sucks. Best part I get to pick through his drop pile which usually only costs me a favor or a beer.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

@Endrow, maybe we need to link up and you can come down and root through my junk pile before we send it in...as a business it only pays to keep so many drops around, but I still hate to see it go into the dumpster when someone else could use it!! We throw out 2-3 ft drops all the time that just pile up at the saw table.


----------

